# granulated garlic vs garlic powder



## eriksp

I bought granulated garlic by accident and have been using it since in all my rubs. Its a huge container. 

I'm just starting to wonder if Garlic powder would work better? Whats the biggest difference? Ones powder and ones small granuals


----------



## bassman

I started using the granulated 20 years ago and never looked back.  It mixes in a lot better than the powder.  I even found granulated onion and bought a large container of that.


----------



## venture

Nothing is good as fresh.

Having said that, if you are using granulated or powdered, make sure you are using it in a liquified environment, even if your liquified environment comes from the meat.

If your powdered or granulated are liquified for a sufficient amount of time they will be a good substitute. Again nothing is better than fresh.

Experiment and see how you think it does.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Volume for Volume you will have more Powder and therefore more intense Garlic flavor in your rub recipe.   BUT...The flavor of Powder anything is much more volatile and will dissipate quickly, so never purchase more than you will use up in three months. Granules will hold flavor longer and along those same lines, Whole spices will maintain their flavor a year or more. So buy whole and grind to desired consistency as needed.  I learned this the hard way, I bought a 1 pound jar of fine ground White Pepper and had been using it for years...I then went to Culinary School and tasted Fresh Ground!  I was blown away at the incredible brightness and flavor intensity! I never noticed how DULL the flavor of the ground stuff got and tossed a half full container...JJ


----------



## lovinspoonful

Venture said:


> Nothing is good as fresh.


I think that is a misleading generalization in this instance. There are many instances in which dried herbs and spices are preferred if not necessary in certain recipes. If what you said were true then we'd be using bell peppers instead of paprika, but we do not, and to good effect. Dried spices have their uses and it's not all just a matter of convenience.

That said, given your claim, I'm going to try rubbing my next brisket with fresh crushed garlic instead of including garlic powder and we'll see how it goes. I expect it will be "different." Hopefully it will be better.

As far as granulated vs. powder goes, I'd like to hear why those that now use granulated over powder prefer it. I would have thought it was nothing but the the size of the grind and that that, given how it is used in rubs and BBQ, would not be an issue.

FYI, if you live close to a Trader Joe's, check out their "Crushed Garlic" in a jar. This is not that nasty chopped garlic in water. This stuff is as close to fresh tasting garlic as you're going to get. When I'm in a hurry I reach for it and it is like 85% close to fresh garlic.


----------



## chef jimmyj

CAREFUL, LovinSpoonful...Raw fresh Garlic is loaded with SUGAR. Rubbed on a roast it will burn and get bitter very easily.  If you want fresh garlic punch in the meat, poke some holes with a thin knife and Insert slivered or whole cloves about 1 inch deep. Stick to dry Garlic for rubs it resists burning...JJ


----------



## chefrob

Bassman said:


> I started using the granulated 20 years ago and never looked back.  It mixes in a lot better than the powder.  I even found granulated onion and bought a large container of that.


that's all i use.....powders cake up when dry and gum up when wet.


----------



## venture

I will add fuel to the fire here just for the fun of it.

I prefer raw and fresh because I am more used to working with it and I love it.  There are times to add it and times to hold it back for later.

If I am forced to, I prefer granulated over powder, especially if I can use it in a liquid preparation.

As a last resource, powdered is better than no garlic, but not but much better.

Let the good times roll.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl

I agree with Venture, but use the powder for injections or brining, It seems to dissolve better.


----------



## meateater

LovinSpoonful said:


> I think that is a misleading generalization in this instance. There are many instances in which dried herbs and spices are preferred if not necessary in certain recipes. If what you said were true then we'd be using bell peppers instead of paprika, but we do not, and to good effect. Dried spices have their uses and it's not all just a matter of convenience.
> 
> That said, given your claim, I'm going to try rubbing my next brisket with fresh crushed garlic instead of including garlic powder and we'll see how it goes. I expect it will be "different." Hopefully it will be better.
> 
> As far as granulated vs. powder goes, I'd like to hear why those that now use granulated over powder prefer it. I would have thought it was nothing but the the size of the grind and that that, given how it is used in rubs and BBQ, would not be an issue.
> 
> FYI, if you live close to a Trader Joe's, check out their "Crushed Garlic" in a jar. This is not that nasty chopped garlic in water. This stuff is as close to fresh tasting garlic as you're going to get. When I'm in a hurry I reach for it and it is like 85% close to fresh garlic.




I get that also, awesome garlic like you said.


----------

